# Best place to order prints



## itsdirn (Feb 1, 2010)

I am starting out doing some portraits, attempting to drum up some business. Any advice on where to get my prints done would be much appreciated. Good prices/good quality.
Thanks, Diane


----------



## rufus5150 (Feb 1, 2010)

This is probably something you should research before taking and processing the pictures  

Mpix. MpixPro, White House Custom Color (WHCC), miller's, bay photo lab, etc, all offer good quality prints. There are many others. If you have a high-quality print shop in your town, you are best off making a business connection there as it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2010)

itsdirn said:


> I am starting out doing some portraits, attempting to drum up some business. Any advice on where to get my prints done would be much appreciated. Good prices/good quality.
> Thanks, Diane


The cost of prints is negligible and shouldn't have much of a bearing on your profit margins, so the minor cost differences don't really matter to much. 

Any of the labs rufus 5150 listed make quality prints though some of those listed are pro labs and have an application process before you are accepted as a customer and can see their pricing and product offerings.

www.mpix.com is a consumer lab owned and operated by the pro lab, Millers Professional Imaging. (Millers owns MpixPro too.)

If you don't have a calibrated monitor and soft proof, be sure and let the lab you choose color correct all the prints you order.

In case you don't have much experience preparing images for printing, here is a link to Mpix's online Support section that describes "How To Prepare Your Images" for printing with them:  Mpix.com - Help


----------



## Darton (Feb 2, 2010)

We used Mpix when we first got started shooting little league and a refered lab of another photographer before that. Now we use Millers Lab which is Mpix's "Professional" division. Just order a couple prints from different places and check the quality.


----------

